# Need ideas for gun rack



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm building a gunrack for my stepson that will be located inside a closet. Nuthin' fancy here, just two supporting shelves that would accomodate say 8 rifles/shotguns. My question is: How can I lock these up to prevent or deter removal? I'm pondering a bicycle cable lock…your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

1.Fit a "boot" for each of the gun stocks deep enough to hold them in place.
2.Run and iron rod thru ( sandwiched between) two pieces of wood that fits each barrel.
3.Put a lock on one side and hinge the other.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Put a lip at the top and bottom so that the guns can't be pulled straight out. Use hinges on the bottom lip
so that it can tilt forward to allow the gun to be removed. Also add dividers so that the guns can't be removed by moving them at an angle. Just lock the bottom lip.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanx guys! I was finally able to get access to his closet today for some measurements and (it's full of guns and magazines and dirty laundry and God knows what else!) this will be a cakejob. He wants it rustic and has provided some old weathered Hemlock, so we'll see.


----------



## ThreeJs (Aug 13, 2007)

This is a pretty good site to get you started on racks. http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinRacks.htm

I would use a coated metal cable through the trigger guards that is bolted and padlocked to the wall to prevent removal.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow that was a great info site! Thanx!


----------

